# Fish Ohio Largemouth Report



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

So I was going through the process to log a fish ohio largemouth and realized that you can generate a report that has the length of all Fish Ohio Fish by Lake or river in ohio. Its pretty cool, and so I was looking through to see what the longest bass reported in Ohio for the year are, and where they were caught. Needless to say there were a couple of entries on the list that surprised me. I recently caught a 23.5" 6 lb 14oz bass that I logged. It was the biggest that I have taken out of public water in Ohio, but there were a couple of entries that are absurd. The upper limit of lengths in public lakes in ohio seems at 25", with a couple that are above that. 

There were a couple of entries in the Pond - Public or Private that seem like they would have been near the state record unless they were extremely thin fish...
4/29/2015 28.00
5/4/2015 30.00
6/6/2015 30.00
and one from Madison Lake
3/22/2015 30.00

Has anyone ever heard of a 30" largemouth taken in ohio? Much less seen a picture of it?

Location Date Length
Largemouth Bass
ACTON LAKE
8/20/2015 21.25
ADAMS LAKE
5/11/2015 21.75
AEP RECREATION LAND
5/2/2015 23.75
5/4/2015 21.00
5/11/2015 23.50
5/14/2015 22.00
5/16/2015 25.00
6/6/2015 21.00
6/6/2015 21.00
6/6/2015 21.50
6/27/2015 23.75
8/7/2015 21.00
8/27/2015 21.00
8/27/2015 21.00
9/17/2015 21.50
9/17/2015 21.50
9/20/2015 23.00
ALUM CREEK LAKE
2/23/2015 21.00
5/10/2015 23.00
5/19/2015 21.25
5/19/2015 22.25
5/23/2015 22.50
7/25/2015 23.75
8/5/2015 22.00
9/2/2015 21.50
APPLE VALLEY LAKE
4/21/2015 22.00
4/25/2015 23.00
7/30/2015 21.00
AQUILLA LAKE
4/19/2015 21.25
5/24/2015 21.00
ATWOOD LAKE
4/7/2015 21.00
6/6/2015 22.00
8/7/2015 22.00
BARNESVILLE RESERVOIR
4/11/2015 22.50
BEAVER CREEK RESERVOIR
8/12/2015 22.00
BEREA QUARRY
8/15/2015 21.25
BIG DARBY CREEK
6/10/2015 22.50
BLACK RIVER
8/6/2015 24.00
BUCKEYE LAKE
6/6/2015 23.00
BURR OAK LAKE
4/18/2015 22.00
C. J. BROWN RESERVOIR (Buck Creek Lake)
3/7/2015 21.00
4/27/2015 21.25
CAESAR CREEK LAKE
6/5/2015 25.00
8/19/2015 21.50
8/19/2015 21.50
8/24/2015 26.00
8/28/2015 25.00
CHIPPEWA LAKE
4/18/2015 21.50
5/30/2015 21.60
CLEAR FORK RESERVOIR
5/22/2015 22.25
5/22/2015 22.25
6/8/2015 22.00
7/17/2015 21.50
7/17/2015 23.00
7/18/2015 22.50
CLENDENING LAKE
5/24/2015 22.00
CLOUSE LAKE
7/9/2015 22.00
COWAN LAKE
7/2/2015 17.25
7/7/2015 21.00
9/2/2015 22.50
DEER CREEK LAKE (PICKAWAY CO)
6/5/2015 22.00
9/4/2015 21.50
DELAWARE LAKE
4/23/2015 21.00
DELAWARE STATE PARK POND
4/13/2015 24.00
DELTA RESERVOIR
4/10/2015 21.25
DILLON LAKE
7/26/2015 22.50
DOW LAKE - ATHENS
7/5/2015 21.00
7/11/2015 21.00
EAST BRANCH RESERVOIR
7/6/2015 22.00
EAST FORK LAKE
3/31/2015 22.00
4/18/2015 22.00
5/7/2015 21.00
6/16/2015 21.00
8/12/2015 23.00
8/19/2015 22.00
EASTWOOD LAKE
5/29/2015 23.00
FINDLEY LAKE
5/13/2015 26.00
5/22/2015 23.50
FORKED RUN LAKE
6/8/2015 22.00
FOX LAKE
4/13/2015 21.00
GRAND LAKE ST MARYS
4/21/2015 21.25
GRANT LAKE
6/17/2015 17.75
HINKLEY LAKE
5/1/2015 22.00
5/22/2015 23.50
HOOVER RESERVOIR
5/9/2015 22.25
6/2/2015 21.50
6/4/2015 21.00
6/24/2015 21.50
7/30/2015 22.00
8/5/2015 21.00
8/5/2015 21.00
8/11/2015 21.00
8/13/2015 21.50
8/17/2015 21.50
8/23/2015 21.00
8/25/2015 21.50
JEFFERSON LAKE
9/17/2015 22.50
JEFFERSON RESERVOIR
8/29/2015 22.00
KILLDEER RESERVOIR
7/4/2015 22.00
KISER LAKE
4/12/2015 22.25
6/16/2015 24.00
8/29/2015 21.00
KNOX LAKE
4/30/2015 21.00
6/23/2015 22.50
6/26/2015 21.25
LA DUE RESERVOIR
5/16/2015 23.00
5/17/2015 21.00
8/14/2015 21.50
9/20/2015 22.50
9/20/2015 22.50
LAKE ALMA
6/2/2015 22.25
LAKE ANNA
6/7/2015 21.25
9/3/2015 21.25
LAKE ERIE
1/1/2015 24.75
4/18/2015 21.25
4/24/2015 22.25
4/24/2015 23.00
4/25/2015 15.25
4/29/2015 23.50
5/2/2015 24.25
5/3/2015 25.00
5/9/2015 21.00
5/9/2015 21.00
5/24/2015 21.00
6/3/2015 22.00
6/3/2015 23.00
6/6/2015 23.50
7/3/2015 22.50
7/10/2015 22.00
7/18/2015 22.25
7/18/2015 22.20
7/18/2015 22.00
LAKE HODSGON
6/3/2015 21.50
6/17/2015 23.00
7/15/2015 21.50
LAKE LA SU AN
7/25/2015 21.00
7/25/2015 21.00
LAKE LOGAN
4/25/2015 21.50
5/6/2015 23.00
LAKE LORELEI
6/8/2015 21.25
6/24/2015 22.00
LAKE MEDINA
5/12/2015 22.50
LAKE MOHAWK
3/12/2015 22.00
4/13/2015 23.50
6/21/2015 22.00
6/21/2015 22.00
LEESVILLE LAKE
4/28/2015 22.50
7/31/2015 21.75
LIMA LAKE
6/22/2015 21.00
LITTLE MIAMI RIVER
9/19/2015 23.00
LORAMIE
8/9/2015 21.25
MADISON LAKE
3/22/2015 30.00
MOGADORE RESERVOIR
4/26/2015 25.00
5/4/2015 21.00
5/14/2015 25.00
5/30/2015 21.00
6/2/2015 22.75
6/17/2015 24.50
7/7/2015 22.00
7/16/2015 22.00
8/2/2015 21.50
8/5/2015 22.00
8/22/2015 22.00
8/22/2015 22.00
9/15/2015 22.50
MONROE LAKE
5/3/2015 23.50
MOSQUITO RESERVOIR
4/17/2015 22.25
6/17/2015 26.00
8/21/2015 21.00
8/30/2015 21.00
NETTLE LAKE
5/9/2015 23.00
NORWALK RESERVOIR
6/2/2015 21.25
OAKTHORPE LAKE
5/20/2015 26.00
7/2/2015 22.00
7/16/2015 26.00
OHIO RIVER
7/4/2015 21.00
OLENTANGY RIVER
6/9/2015 21.50
OTHER RESERVOIRS OR LAKES
4/12/2015 24.00
4/12/2015 22.25
4/12/2015 22.25
4/12/2015 22.25
5/7/2015 22.00
5/23/2015 24.00
6/15/2015 22.00
6/23/2015 21.00
7/31/2015 22.00
8/5/2015 24.00
9/7/2015 22.00
OTHER STREAMS OR RIVERS
5/1/2015 21.25
5/28/2015 21.00
PIEDMONT LAKE
9/5/2015 23.00
POND (PRIVATE OR PUBLIC)
1/4/2015 21.00
1/17/2015 23.00
2/6/2015 25.75
2/10/2015 21.50
2/23/2015 24.75
3/4/2015 21.00
3/5/2015 22.25
3/9/2015 21.50
3/21/2015 21.25
3/25/2015 21.25
3/25/2015 21.50
3/25/2015 24.00
3/25/2015 21.00
3/27/2015 21.25
3/28/2015 22.50
3/29/2015 22.00
4/1/2015 23.00
4/2/2015 22.00
4/2/2015 21.00
4/2/2015 21.00
4/2/2015 23.00
4/3/2015 21.75
4/3/2015 25.00
4/4/2015 25.00
4/4/2015 25.00
4/4/2015 21.00
4/4/2015 21.50
4/5/2015 22.00
4/5/2015 22.75
4/6/2015 22.00
4/6/2015 21.00
4/6/2015 21.00
4/6/2015 21.50
4/6/2015 21.00
4/7/2015 21.00
4/11/2015 21.00
4/11/2015 21.00
4/11/2015 22.25
4/12/2015 23.00
4/12/2015 22.00
4/12/2015 24.00
4/12/2015 21.50
4/13/2015 23.00
4/13/2015 23.00
4/13/2015 21.25
4/14/2015 22.00
4/14/2015 21.50
4/14/2015 21.75
4/15/2015 23.50
4/16/2015 21.00
4/16/2015 25.00
4/17/2015 22.00
4/17/2015 21.75
4/17/2015 23.00
4/18/2015 22.00
4/19/2015 22.00
4/19/2015 24.75
4/20/2015 27.60
4/20/2015 27.80
4/20/2015 22.00
4/20/2015 22.50
4/21/2015 24.00
4/22/2015 26.00
4/23/2015 21.00
4/23/2015 21.00
4/24/2015 21.00
4/24/2015 22.00
4/25/2015 21.50
4/26/2015 22.00
4/26/2015 22.50
4/28/2015 21.25
4/28/2015 25.25
4/28/2015 23.00
4/28/2015 21.50
4/28/2015 21.00
4/28/2015 22.00
4/28/2015 22.50
4/29/2015 22.25
4/29/2015 28.00
4/29/2015 28.00
4/29/2015 28.00
4/29/2015 21.00
4/30/2015 21.25
5/1/2015 23.00
5/1/2015 22.00
5/1/2015 23.00
5/1/2015 24.00
5/2/2015 22.00
5/2/2015 21.50
5/2/2015 21.25
5/2/2015 23.00
5/3/2015 21.00
5/3/2015 23.25
5/3/2015 22.00
5/3/2015 25.00
5/3/2015 21.00
5/4/2015 24.25
5/4/2015 24.25
5/4/2015 24.25
5/4/2015 21.00
5/4/2015 30.00
5/4/2015 25.00
5/5/2015 24.00
5/5/2015 24.00
5/5/2015 24.00
5/5/2015 21.50
5/6/2015 21.00
5/6/2015 21.00
5/6/2015 21.25
5/7/2015 26.00
5/8/2015 21.50
5/8/2015 21.00
5/8/2015 21.50
5/8/2015 21.00
5/9/2015 22.00
5/9/2015 24.00
5/9/2015 22.00
5/9/2015 21.10
5/9/2015 22.00
5/9/2015 22.50
5/9/2015 21.00
5/9/2015 21.50
5/9/2015 21.50
5/9/2015 21.00
5/9/2015 21.00
5/10/2015 21.00
5/11/2015 23.00
5/11/2015 21.00
5/11/2015 21.00
5/11/2015 23.00
5/12/2015 22.50
5/12/2015 22.50
5/12/2015 21.00
5/12/2015 22.00
5/12/2015 21.75
5/12/2015 25.00
5/12/2015 23.50
5/13/2015 24.50
5/13/2015 21.50
5/13/2015 21.50
5/14/2015 24.00
5/15/2015 21.00
5/15/2015 22.75
5/15/2015 22.75
5/16/2015 22.00
5/16/2015 21.00
5/17/2015 21.00
5/17/2015 21.00
5/17/2015 22.00
5/17/2015 21.00
5/17/2015 22.50
5/18/2015 22.00
5/18/2015 23.00
5/18/2015 21.50
5/19/2015 21.25
5/20/2015 22.25
5/20/2015 24.00
5/20/2015 21.50
5/20/2015 21.50
5/21/2015 24.00
5/21/2015 24.50
5/22/2015 23.00
5/22/2015 21.50
5/22/2015 22.00
5/22/2015 22.50
5/23/2015 21.75
5/23/2015 22.00
5/23/2015 21.00
5/23/2015 22.00
5/23/2015 23.00
5/23/2015 24.75
5/24/2015 22.00
5/24/2015 21.25
5/24/2015 21.75
5/24/2015 22.00
5/24/2015 22.00
5/24/2015 21.50
5/24/2015 22.00
5/25/2015 21.25
5/25/2015 21.00
5/25/2015 21.50
5/25/2015 22.75
5/25/2015 25.50
5/25/2015 21.00
5/25/2015 22.50
5/25/2015 22.00
5/26/2015 21.50
5/27/2015 22.00
5/27/2015 21.50
5/27/2015 21.50
5/28/2015 21.75
5/28/2015 22.00
5/28/2015 21.00
5/28/2015 21.00
5/28/2015 22.50
5/29/2015 21.50
5/30/2015 21.50
5/30/2015 21.75
5/30/2015 21.75
5/30/2015 22.00
6/1/2015 24.00
6/1/2015 22.00
6/1/2015 21.50
6/1/2015 24.00
6/2/2015 21.25
6/2/2015 22.50
6/2/2015 21.00
6/3/2015 23.75
6/3/2015 21.25
6/3/2015 22.00
6/4/2015 24.00
6/5/2015 23.25
6/5/2015 21.00
6/5/2015 22.00
6/6/2015 21.00
6/6/2015 21.25
6/6/2015 24.00
6/6/2015 30.00
6/6/2015 22.50
6/6/2015 22.50
6/7/2015 22.00
6/7/2015 21.00
6/8/2015 24.75
6/9/2015 21.00
6/9/2015 21.00
6/9/2015 23.00
6/10/2015 21.00
6/10/2015 22.00
6/13/2015 22.00
6/13/2015 23.00
6/13/2015 23.00
6/14/2015 22.00
6/14/2015 22.00
6/14/2015 21.50
6/15/2015 21.00
6/15/2015 21.50
6/15/2015 22.50
6/15/2015 24.00
6/15/2015 22.00
6/16/2015 23.00
6/16/2015 22.00
6/16/2015 21.50
6/17/2015 21.00
6/17/2015 23.00
6/17/2015 23.00
6/17/2015 24.00
6/18/2015 22.00
6/19/2015 22.25
6/19/2015 21.25
6/19/2015 21.00
6/21/2015 25.00
6/21/2015 25.00
6/21/2015 23.00
6/22/2015 22.00
6/22/2015 22.00
6/24/2015 21.00
6/26/2015 21.25
6/26/2015 21.00
6/26/2015 27.00
6/26/2015 21.00
6/27/2015 24.25
6/27/2015 23.25
6/28/2015 21.25
6/29/2015 26.00
6/29/2015 24.00
6/29/2015 22.00
6/29/2015 21.50
7/1/2015 21.00
7/1/2015 21.00
7/1/2015 21.25
7/2/2015 21.50
7/2/2015 21.50
7/3/2015 22.00
7/3/2015 21.50
7/4/2015 22.00
7/4/2015 22.00
7/4/2015 24.00
7/4/2015 22.25
7/4/2015 21.00
7/5/2015 22.00
7/5/2015 22.00
7/5/2015 21.50
7/6/2015 21.00
7/6/2015 22.50
7/7/2015 23.50
7/7/2015 23.50
7/7/2015 23.75
7/7/2015 21.00
7/9/2015 21.00
7/10/2015 23.50
7/10/2015 22.50
7/10/2015 22.00
7/11/2015 15.25
7/11/2015 22.00
7/11/2015 22.00
7/12/2015 22.00
7/12/2015 22.00
7/12/2015 21.00
7/12/2015 23.00
7/12/2015 21.00
7/12/2015 23.00
7/12/2015 23.00
7/13/2015 21.00
7/13/2015 23.25
7/13/2015 21.00
7/14/2015 21.50
7/15/2015 22.00
7/15/2015 23.50
7/15/2015 21.00
7/15/2015 21.50
7/15/2015 21.50
7/16/2015 23.25
7/17/2015 24.00
7/18/2015 21.75
7/18/2015 24.00
7/18/2015 21.75
7/18/2015 22.00
7/19/2015 24.00
7/19/2015 29.50
7/19/2015 23.00
7/19/2015 23.50
7/20/2015 22.00
7/20/2015 22.25
7/20/2015 23.00
7/21/2015 26.00
7/21/2015 21.00
7/21/2015 21.00
7/21/2015 23.25
7/21/2015 23.25
7/22/2015 21.50
7/23/2015 24.00
7/23/2015 24.00
7/23/2015 22.50
7/23/2015 22.00
7/23/2015 21.50
7/23/2015 22.00
7/24/2015 24.00
7/25/2015 24.50
7/25/2015 24.00
7/26/2015 21.50
7/27/2015 22.25
7/27/2015 22.25
7/28/2015 21.50
7/29/2015 23.15
7/29/2015 21.00
7/29/2015 22.00
7/31/2015 22.50
8/1/2015 22.25
8/2/2015 21.00
8/2/2015 22.00
8/2/2015 24.50
8/2/2015 25.00
8/3/2015 21.25
8/3/2015 23.50
8/3/2015 22.00
8/4/2015 22.00
8/4/2015 24.00
8/5/2015 21.00
8/6/2015 24.00
8/7/2015 22.00
8/7/2015 22.50
8/8/2015 24.25
8/8/2015 21.25
8/8/2015 22.25
8/9/2015 23.00
8/9/2015 21.00
8/9/2015 21.00
8/9/2015 22.00
8/10/2015 22.00
8/12/2015 26.00
8/13/2015 21.00
8/13/2015 24.00
8/13/2015 21.15
8/14/2015 24.00
8/16/2015 21.50
8/16/2015 23.00
8/16/2015 21.50
8/16/2015 22.25
8/17/2015 21.50
8/17/2015 24.00
8/17/2015 24.00
8/18/2015 22.00
8/19/2015 21.75
8/20/2015 21.00
8/21/2015 23.50
8/21/2015 21.50
8/22/2015 21.00
8/22/2015 22.00
8/22/2015 21.00
8/22/2015 23.00
8/22/2015 22.00
8/22/2015 22.00
8/23/2015 22.00
8/23/2015 21.00
8/23/2015 21.50
8/23/2015 21.50
8/24/2015 21.20
8/25/2015 22.00
8/25/2015 22.00
8/26/2015 21.00
8/26/2015 23.25
8/27/2015 26.75
8/27/2015 21.50
8/30/2015 22.25
8/30/2015 22.25
8/30/2015 23.50
9/1/2015 22.00
9/2/2015 22.00
9/3/2015 21.00
9/5/2015 22.25
9/5/2015 22.00
9/7/2015 22.50
9/7/2015 21.00
9/9/2015 20.25
9/9/2015 21.25
9/9/2015 21.50
9/11/2015 27.00
9/12/2015 25.00
9/15/2015 21.00
9/15/2015 21.00
9/16/2015 21.50
9/16/2015 24.00
9/19/2015 23.60
9/19/2015 23.40
9/20/2015 23.00
9/20/2015 23.50
9/20/2015 23.50
PORTAGE LAKES
4/21/2015 21.00
5/1/2015 25.25
5/3/2015 21.00
5/9/2015 24.00
5/15/2015 21.25
8/3/2015 24.00
8/8/2015 23.50
8/10/2015 22.00
PORTAGE RIVER
4/25/2015 23.25
5/26/2015 21.50
PUNDERSON LAKE
8/8/2015 21.00
PYMATUNING LAKE
4/16/2015 23.00
7/25/2015 22.50
8/6/2015 22.00
QUARRY PARK MARION
4/16/2015 22.00
RACCOON CREEK RESERVOIR
7/15/2015 21.50
ROCKMILL LAKE
3/21/2015 21.50
ROCKY FORK LAKE
3/21/2015 24.00
3/21/2015 24.00
3/25/2015 21.50
3/30/2015 21.00
6/10/2015 22.00
6/30/2015 22.00
ROSE LAKE
6/13/2015 24.00
8/16/2015 21.00
SALT FORK LAKE
5/3/2015 21.25
5/16/2015 22.00
SCIOTO RIVER
7/1/2015 23.00
9/9/2015 22.50
SCIOTO TRAIL AREA LAKES
7/1/2015 24.50
SIPPO LAKE -CANTON
7/23/2015 24.25
SPENCER LAKE
5/23/2015 21.00
ST JOSEPH LAKE (Rush Creek Conservancy District)
5/23/2015 22.00
STONELICK LAKE
7/25/2015 22.00
TIMBRE RIDGE LAKE
5/16/2015 22.50
TUSCARAWAS RIVER
1/2/2015 22.00
4/26/2015 21.25
4/26/2015 23.25
5/14/2015 22.50
UPPER SANDUSKY RESERVOIR
5/12/2015 21.50
5/26/2015 21.25
8/1/2015 21.50
8/8/2015 21.50
VERMILLION RIVER
5/16/2015 21.00
WALBORN RESERVOIR
6/12/2015 21.00
WALLACE RESERVOIR
4/28/2015 22.50
WAUSEON RESERVOIR
4/12/2015 21.00
4/12/2015 21.00
WELLINGTON RESERVOIR
4/7/2015 21.50
WEST BRANCH RESERVOIR
5/14/2015 22.00
7/22/2015 21.25
8/12/2015 21.00
WILLARD RESERVOIR
4/22/2015 22.50
4/23/2015 23.00
7/1/2015 22.00
WILLIS CREEK
6/3/2015 21.00
WINGFOOT LAKE
5/24/2015 22.00
WOLF RUN LAKE
6/10/2015 21.00
WOLF RUN STATE PARK LAKE
4/5/2015 21.00
ZEPERNICK LAKE
6/26/2015 22.00


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I heard of several 30 and 31 inch largemouth bass from several "largemouths" but never saw a picture to back it up. My personal best was 27" (measured) but no picture as that was 50 years ago and caught/released in a farm lake, 14 acres, in Medina, County.

Note; Cameras were too bulky to carry back then and the more compact ones were too expensive for a young man with two children.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Eh, problem with the fish ohio program with actually tracking catches is, there's no accountability. Which is what it is. You can't go around and spot check every report and verify its validity. But, I think there is a lot of truth stretching for recognition. If someone told me they caught a 30" largemouth out of an Ohio lake and they didn't have a clear picture, with measuring tape to erase any doubt in my mind, I'd have to throw up the bs flag. My grandma could swear to me that she caught one on her deathbed and I'd still have to call her a liar.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The ten pound, four oz fish my nephew caught was a shade under 27".


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

She was 26 and 1/3 inches.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

One of those 21's and 25's from a private pond in early April is me! I have a private quarry about 2 minutes walk from my front door. There are a couple of fish there that are even bigger but I have never been able to get them to bite anything. Not even live bait. Some days there is 20 foot visibility and you can see them but I sure haven't figured out how to catch them yet.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

A 30" largemouth? Ha ha damn that's really stretching it lol. I have not even applied for a fish Ohio since the 90's but the honor system is good and bad. The good thing about the system is the catch and release aspect of it, but the bad part is you can say anything you want with no proof to back it up.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

I agree with the 30s being unreal. If you look at the florida list of biggest bass ever caught, only a couple are over 30, and those weighed in the upper teens to low twentys.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Interesting! Thanks for the post. I agree the honor system has its shortcomings for "research" purposes but all-in-all I think it is a great program and a great fishing promotional tool. I suspect a good mathematician/statistician guy knows how to throw out the outlanders and get a pretty good read on what each lake produces.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

The state record is a shade over 25" and just over 13lbs. The world record caught by George Perry was 32.5" and 22lbs-4oz.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That record has been tied by another bass caught in Japan in 2009. Crazy to see a bass that big. I may have another heart attack if I saw that thing trying to tangle my line around the trolling motor.


How Fishing Pros Finally Caught George Perry’s Miracle Bass


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Agree that Fish Ohio is really nothing more than a promotional tool, and that's fine.

I was in a sportsman club and there were a couple guys that used the awards and pins as a competition. Most pins, who got master angler first, etc...

They NEVER had pics to prove to each other. Just number of awards.
We never said anything to them, but we laughed a little at their expense.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I like the program but you can tell a lot of people don't know how to measure fish. 

I really doubt a 30" in Ohio.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

hard to believe Tappan isnt on there but the tuscarawas river is...lol


----------

